# Defekte Hardware bei Privatkauf



## Flippus (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte mal fragen welche Erfahrungen Ihr mit dem Kauf gebrauchter Hardware bei Privatpersonen (insbesondere Online) gemacht habt. Defekt verkaufte Hardware soll hier im Vordergrund stehen.

Veranlasst diesen Thread zu verfassen hat mich mein eigener Kauf bei einer Privatperson:

Vor etwa zwei einem Monaten habe ich mir PC-Teile zum bau eines PC's aus dem Internet bestellt. Die Teile hab aus seriösen Onlineshops bestellt - mit Außnahme des RAM's...
Ich hatte ihn einem Verkäufer bei Amazom abgekauft. Geschrieben hatte er, der Arbeitsspeicher wäre erst einen Monat alt und der Kassenbon liegt bei. Trotz Skepsis hab ich ihn bestellt.
Es stellte sich dann heraus das er defekt war (Spiele stürtzten ab etc.; voraufhin ich ihn mit memtest testete). 

Glücklicherweise lag der Bon wirklich bei und der RAM wird, da er ja Garantie hat, gerade umgetauscht. 


Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen? Hatte ich einfach nur Pech oder ist das kein Einzelfall?


Ich bin schon gespannt auf eure Beiträge!


mfg
Flippus


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

Bei Privatverkäufen wäre ich ohnehin immer sehr skeptisch. Gerade weil man bei Online-Geschäften seinem Gegenüber nicht von Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenübersitzt/steht. Da scheint die Hemmschwelle für ungenaue Angaben und Betrügereien noch weiter zu sinken, als sie ohnehin ist... Also Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2010)

Um die Zuverlässigkeit des Verkäufers einzuschätzen gibt es ja dann auch Bewertungen, auch bei amazon. Das mit dem defekten Riegel war wohl auch eher Pech, evlt. ging der bei IHM auch fehlerfrei bzw. kleinere Abstürze hat der Verkäufer nicht mit dem RAM in Verbindung gebracht. Auch beim versenden kann der RAM erst beschädigt worden sein. 


Ich hatte bisher noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen, ich kauf aber auch nicht viel von privat, was technische Dinge angeht. Grundsätzlich muss die Ware natürlich so sein, wie der Verkäufer sie beschreibt, und wenn er NICHT schreibt, dass die defekt ist, muss sie natürlich auch funktionieren. D.h. theoretisch hätte der Verkäufer in Deinem Fall das RAM auch zurücknehmen müssen. 

Aber bei zB gebrauchten CDs oder so darf man natürlich auch nicht eine Hülle erwarten, die aussieht wie am ersten Tag.

Ich selber als *Ver*käufer hatte nur einmal ne kleine negative Erfahrung: hab den Motorradhelm meines Bruders verkauft und dann eine "Beschwerde" bekommen, dass der viel mehr Kratzer hätte, als man auf dem Foto sieht - IMHO war das auf dem Foto aber deutlich genug. Habe aber trotzdem eine positive Bewertung bekommen (ebay).


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte bisher nur selten Probleme. Wenn ich defekte Sachen verkauft hatte, dann hab ich das klar deklariert. 

Denn andersherum möchte ich das ja auch wissen, wenn ich defekte Ware erwerbe.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Juli 2010)

@Flippus:

Schon mal was von inkompatiblen Kombinationen aus RAM und MB gehört? Gibt es leider sehr häufig, weshalb man dem Verkäufer nicht wirklich was vorwerfen kann.

Hab persönlich auch schon RAM z.B. bei eBay verkauft. Vorher 8h Memtest von CD, Foto mit reingestellt und die MB Bezeichnung, mit dem Hinweis, daß es auf nem anderen Board mit anderen Einstellungen ganz anders laufen kann. Damit bin ich aus dem Schneider und brauch mir keine Gedanken über die (un)Fähigkeit des Käufers zu machen.


----------



## Flippus (10. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Um die Zuverlässigkeit des Verkäufers   einzuschätzen gibt es ja dann auch Bewertungen, auch bei amazon.


Der Verkäfer hatte drei positive Bewertungen - nicht wirklich   aussagekräftig.



Herbboy schrieb:


> kleinere Abstürze hat der Verkäufer nicht mit dem  RAM in Verbindung gebracht


Auf der von ihm geschickten Rechnung hat er außerdem ein Netzteil +  Cardreader gekauft - war also eher kein Anfänger.



Folterknecht schrieb:


> Schon mal was von inkompatiblen Kombinationen aus RAM und MB gehört? Gibt es leider sehr häufig, weshalb man dem Verkäufer nicht wirklich was vorwerfen kann.


Ja hab schon davon gehört. Da der Arbeitsspeicher aber gerade umgetauscht wird, gehe ich davon aus das der Hersteller ebenfalls einen Fehler endekt hat!


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Juli 2010)

Flippus schrieb:


> Der Verkäfer hatte drei positive Bewertungen - nicht wirklich   aussagekräftig.
> 
> 
> Auf der von ihm geschickten Rechnung hat er außerdem ein Netzteil +  Cardreader gekauft - war also eher kein Anfänger.
> ...



Nicht unbedingt...die meisten Hersteller sparen sich das testen...und senden direkt ein neues Kit zu da es häufig billiger ist.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (10. Juli 2010)

So etwas ist immer schwer. Nehmen wir mal an du kaufst über Ebay bei XY eine gebrauchte Grafikkarte, die kommt dann bei dir an, es handelt sich um das angebotene Modell, äußerlich keine Mängel, geht aber trotzdem nicht. Du schreibst dem, dass sie kaputt ist und er sagt "Pech die Karte war in Ordnung als ich sie los geschickt habe, kann mein Bruder bezeugen...". Da Privatverkauf hast du keine Garantie usw., beweisen, dass er dir vorsätzlich eine defekte Karte angedreht hat, ist unmöglich, also ist das Geld futsch. Ist mir selbst so passiert.

Bei Elektronik-Teilen habe ich aber auch beim Verkauf ein mulmiges Gefühl. Verkaufe z.b. gerade ein CPU bei Ebay. Was ist wenn den ein Noob ersteigert der den beim Einbauen schrottet und mir dann erzählt ich hätte ihm einen defekten verkauft? Dann versaut der mir meine bis dato 100% positive Bewertung und das wars mit der Ebaykarriere...

A und O, immer Bewertungen checken und nur kaufen wenn die zu 99% positiv sind...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen.
Aber wenn ich was gebraucht kaufe, dann beschränke ich mich generell auf Foren wie PCGHX, Award oder Luxx. 
Da weiß ich zumindest das die Leute sich mit Hardware etwas auskennen.

Außerdem achte ich immer auf die Bewertungen von vorherigen verkäufen!

Bei ebay oder ähnlich kaufe ich keine gebrauchten Elektronik Artikel.


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mir angewöhnt mittlerweile alle Vorgänge (gerade in der Bucht) vorher als Video aufzuzeichnen - Funktionstest - Einpacken - Versiegeln des Pakets um etwaigen Konfrontationen aus dem Weg zu gehen.
Auslöser dafür war ein sehr einschneidendes Erlebnis meine freundin im April diesen Jahres. Sie hat sich bei einem Powerseller mit rund 40000! Bewertungen (davon 99,9% positiv) eine *originalverpackte DVD* gekauft - weniger Tage später selbe DVD noch einmal günstiger ersteigert (war gebraucht).
Daraufhin entschlossen wir uns die *DVD in OVP* wieder reinzustellen, was anfangs sehr gut klappte - Bieten - Zuschlag - Geld kommt an - Ware kommt unversehrt an, aber:

WIR GERATEN WAHRSCHEINLICH AN DEN DÜMMSTEN KUNDEN DEN ES INNERHALB DER DEUTSCHEN LANDESGRENZE ZU FINDEN GIBT!

Er (leidenschaftlicher Sammler) hatte nichts besseres zu tun als die DVD auf die Briefwaage zu legen und behauptete:
"Da ist gar keine DVD drin!"
Daraufhin versicherten wir ihm - neuverpackt - da ist eine drin - wahrscheinlich wurde an Flyern gespart - deswegen ist die so leicht.
Er: "Naja das kann ich so nicht glauben  - entweder sie nehmen die DVD zurück, oder ich öffne sie und erhalte als Entschädigung 5€ von ihnen, da die DVD ja dann nicht mehr in OVP ist"
Wir: "Rücknahme gern, aber Versandkosten tragen Sie - für das Öffnen der DVD übernehmen wir keine Haftung"
.
.
.
Dies Unterhaltung setzte sich über mehrere Tage fort - er kam immer gleich mit "Anwalt!!!" - wir hatten uns derweil bei Ebay erkundigt, die den Vorgang ebenfalls als absurd einstuften. Da die Rechtslage für uns dennoch nicht klar war, für den Fall, dass die DVD wirklich leer gewesen wäre, haben wir sie schlussendlich mit Rückerstattung der Versandkosten zurückgenommen, auch damit der Typ uns nicht länger in den Ohren liegt.
Seitdem - Digicam - Video an - Eintüten - fertig.

MfG UnnerveD

PS: Wir haben die DVD geöffnet, fanden einen kleinen Pappeinleger und einen Silberling - haben die DVD neuverkauft und im Nachhinein sogar noch rund 3€ mehr dafür erhalten - dummerweise haben wir ja aber das Rückporto übernommen....


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2010)

> ies Unterhaltung setzte sich über mehrere Tage fort - er kam immer gleich mit "Anwalt!!!"



Ganz schlimm diese Typen. Also auch wenn ich das ein oder andere mal bei ebay sowohl als Verkäufer all auch als Käufer von Dingen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe weil ich mit Leuten aneinandergehangen habe die scheinbar am liebsten gebrauchtes neuwertig und am liebsten umsonst hätten.... ist es bei mir so das ich ebay nur noch in Maßen mache.

Habe dort schon gebrauchte Hardware gekauft und nie Probleme gehabt. Dafür hatte ich aber schon genug ärger gerade bei diesen powersellern mit neuer Hardware.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Juli 2010)

hallo

ich hab hier in forum 2 karten verkauft alles 100 % funktions tüchtig 

hab keine bewertung bekommen .

wo kann man das nachlesen ob der typ schon was hier verkauft hatt .


----------

